# Searching for a tool



## pipinghot (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi, I am a joiner working in scotland and have been searching the net for a type of drywall tool i used years ago...
This was a tool for single handed sheeting of cielings and consisted of two clamps that went on the end or side of the sheet and two clamp/hooks that you attached to the joist. lift the sheet onto the hooks and swing the sheet up slide in the deadman and there you have it.
Anybody recognise these things
thanks


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

Is it this?


----------



## pipinghot (Jul 12, 2010)

*searching for a tool*

Hi TonyM, no the thing i am looking for creates a 'hinge' that the board can hang verticaly from the ceiling before being swung into place. a fantastic piece of kit if i could only find one.
(the ones i used were red!)


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

Just curious, wouldn't that leave a big gap in the butt?


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

Damn, that didn't come out right...LMAO...Obviously meant a "butt joint" ha!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

eastex1963 said:


> Damn, that didn't come out right...LMAO...Obviously meant a "butt joint" ha!


LOL, I thought about recommending a **** site myself,,,,,

Really, wouldn't a panel-lifter solve the problem???


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

think this might be what your looking for 



 it's called the holdall


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

T's works for me. Simple and cost nothing.


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

Hanging ceilings suck in two ways; lifting and supporting the weight, and aligning the board while trying to screw it. The panel lift takes the weight while the boardmates guide the sheet into perfect alignment. I just completed a 20' vaulted ceiling this week using both and I wouldn't ever go back to freestyling it!!! I bought my boardmates from drywalltoolsdirect.com

Quik support rods work great too to keep the sheet in place and allow the helper to get back to doing something productive.

D'S


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

there's these too,their adjustable too http://www.walltools.com/store/surface-shields-dust-shield-pro-adjustable-poles.html their faster too,throw your rock up,slide your pole under,let go.bit of a learning curve to them,but they work great


----------



## pipinghot (Jul 12, 2010)

*searching for a tool*

Thanks for the replys but none of the above


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

eastex1963 said:


> Just curious, wouldn't that leave a big gap in the butt?


 
:laughing: l.m.f.a.o. !! i needed that after the day i had !!!


----------



## dawn2010 (Dec 21, 2010)

Panel lift can solve them.


----------



## guijarrero (Oct 17, 2011)

TonyM said:


> Is it this? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eizkfdce60Y



Although is not the tool, heres a new version of TonyM vid (you can now hang your screw gun on it) of same tool

Boardmate TM tool. You'll need quick time app if not you get free in a minute.
http://www.betterthanevertools.com/nailer.php

If someone uses it please comment!:thumbsup:
I found it great


----------

